# Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000



## MCUK (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I tried the Microsoft site and can't seem to find anything.  

So, I've just got a Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000, and after installing it, I can't connect to the internet? More specifically after I have plugged the USB in, the internet stops working.

Also, the client/software keeps closing within seconds. I just get this message.










.. I dunno 

Thanks.


----------



## MCUK (Dec 25, 2006)

Nobody? :sigh:


----------



## ksyed (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi, 
Please try using the lifecam after unplugging all other USB devices ( except mouse and Keyboard) 
In the Computer Window you should see an icon for the Lifecam, please click on it to see it works there.
If it does not check for error in the Device Manager ( For errors refer to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123).


----------



## MCUK (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I've fixed it now, it turns out it was something to do with my registry? Corrupt files or something. I'm not sure


----------

